# what is the best alternate band ?



## cutmywristandbitemeeyes (Jan 18, 2010)

.... says it in the title


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 18, 2010)

Groupies, or possibly roadies?


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 18, 2010)

"Alternate"?


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 18, 2010)

Alternative?


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 18, 2010)

Alternator?


----------



## Takun (Jan 18, 2010)

Rubber.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 18, 2010)

Alternate to what?

I prefer to alternate bands between electronic and goth.
Keeps things upbeat and calm, at the same time.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2010)

the jimmy eat worlds


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> the jimmy eat worlds


it just takes some time, little girl you're in the middle of the ride...


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

That song was addicting. Damnit. Now I must torrent.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> That song was addicting. Damnit. Now I must torrent.


Also get "Bleed American" and "Sweetness" by them.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Also get "Bleed American" and "Sweetness" by them.



Searching.


----------



## Azure (Jan 18, 2010)

I like bands that don't suck.  They are my alternate bands.


----------



## Takun (Jan 18, 2010)

Get Up Kids, Weezer, Sunny Day Real Estate, and Jimmy Eat World.  :shades:

Yeah that's really all I went into.  Didn't really like Mineral.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I like toys that don't suck.  They are my alternate dildos.




We know.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> We know.


What is the point in posting and editing people's quotes to say something not even remotely close to what they actually meant?

Do you actually expect someone else to find that entertaining?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSiWlwR_dtk&feature=related


----------



## Qoph (Jan 18, 2010)

If you don't like Jimmy Eat World, then you will probably die alone in a cardboard box.  This is an established fact.

But yeah, I like some alternative stuff, as long as it isn't a single prolonged scream, or a bitchy rant or anything like that.

Also, this should probably be in my music section :V


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> My avatar is sexy, and from a yiff comic.



I know.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> I know.


Yes to the first, and no to the second.  How could it be from a yiff comic if it was commissioned for me?


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yes to the first, and no to the second.  How could it be from a yiff comic if it was commissioned for me?




:V You're a spy.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DA2qQPcqBU&feature=related


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DA2qQPcqBU&feature=related



You forgot your :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> You forgot your :V



:V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2010)

Portal is the definition of a gimmick band

Dress up in kooky costumes, play badly, and throw in some bullshit about Lovecraft


There you go, underground metal stardom


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> :V



<33333


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 18, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Portal is the definition of a gimmick band
> 
> Dress up in kooky costumes, play badly, and throw in some bullshit about Lovecraft
> 
> ...



Swarth is crap but I admit I quite enjoy a few songs on Outre', as for their stage antics I never go to shows so I wasn't even aware of them. Also every metal band is a gimmick band, that's what metal is :V .


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

The White Stripes.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Swarth is crap but I admit I quite enjoy a few songs on Outre', ad for their stage antics I never go to shows so I wasn't even aware of them. Also every metal band is a gimmick band, that's what metal is :V .



Yeah that's what you and your little wacky mouth think


But some of us truly play from the heart



Best,
Unholy Goatfucker


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

The Butthole Surfers.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2010)

Butthole Surfers are pretty good I missed seeing them here and it was sad because they were the good lineup 

'86


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

The Offspring


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 18, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Yeah that's what you and your little wacky mouth think
> 
> 
> But some of us truly play from the heart
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgEK7hu6_IM&feature=related

Holy fuck D: .


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Weezer


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 18, 2010)

The fuck happened.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The fuck happened.



The thread underailed.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Holy fuck D: .



I'm assuming "Under the Banner of the Beast" means that Midway Cafe sign


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Haddaway.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 18, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I'm assuming "Under the Banner of the Beast" means that Midway Cafe sign



Can't forget the kvlt satanic ambiance created by those rainbow christmas lights, truly a fitting venue for underground black metal art of that caliber.


----------



## Takun (Jan 18, 2010)

Pixies are still best, sorry guys.  I mean chick playing bass?  What a novel and groundbreaking idea!  They even let her sing a little but not enough that people forget that Frank is the man.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Eiffel 65


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 18, 2010)

Alice in Chains


(Hottigress:  *LOL* You are awesome! :3 )


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> The White Stripes.



lol


----------



## Cylo (Jan 18, 2010)

Radiohead is the best everything

'Nuff said =/


----------



## Qoph (Jan 18, 2010)

The problem here is that alternative really doesn't have much of a solid definition... We've had mentioned everything from Haddaway to the Butthole Surfers to Alice in Chains.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 19, 2010)

Qoph said:


> The problem here is that alternative really doesn't have much of a solid definition... We've had mentioned everything from Haddaway to the Butthole Surfers to Alice in Chains.



its true xD 'alternative' cant really be considered a genre of music, when any genre is alternative to any other genre x3


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 20, 2010)

But we called The  White Stripes alternative, which means that alternative means "whatever the fuck we want it to mean".


----------



## Aden (Jan 20, 2010)

Qoph said:


> If you don't like Jimmy Eat World, then you will probably die alone in a cardboard box.  This is an established fact.



I do not like Jimmy Eat World.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 20, 2010)

"Alternative" isn't a genre, but apparently you can tack it on to whatever genre you want and it means "we actually do fit in this genre, but we like to say alternative, to sound unique."


----------



## Qoph (Jan 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> I do not like Jimmy Eat World.



It's okay, Aden, I was only joking.

_[note to self... cut all ties with Aden]_


----------

